# nismo 350z in canada



## 300ZXguy (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if the new nismo 350's are legal in canada?


----------



## poofyfinger (Oct 9, 2006)

300ZXguy said:


> Does anyone know if the new nismo 350's are legal in canada?



Why wouldn't they be? It's not like it's a 1001hp supercar made for the autobahn. 

I live in BC, and our Nissan dealership had a black one sent in. Very nice.


----------

